# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Legal steroids do they work

## *RAGE*

I am sure this question has been asked over and over again but I have been looking at this legal steroids and woundering if anyone has used them and what gains if any have they got from them..

----------


## T_Own

the ones at the top of the page? i wouldn't buy them

----------


## *RAGE*

Kool thats the one I was talking about..anyone else know anything about them..

----------


## MalibuD

Legal steroids are a waste of money and some of them cost just as much if not more than the real deal. These are also orals which are much harder on the liver and have worse sides than aas, with way less results. Waste of Money! JMO

----------


## Dog-Slime

The legal "steroids " that are linked to at the top of this site are just vitamins. PH's are legal and they work tho...

----------


## FireGuy

If you live in the US and you dont have a prescription there are no such things as legal steroids .

----------


## Tigershark

I found an article on one of those sites warning people of being ripped off and they broke down the compunds on the banner you are talking about. Each bottle cost between $2 and $5 for them to produce.

----------


## Gaspari1255

This should be of help:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hormone+review

----------


## marcus300

If legal steroids worked, they would be illegal.

----------


## whatthehellizthat

The stuff in the banners at the top of the page are a joke. A total waist of money.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

did you mean to say "do prohormones work".. then the answer minus the fine print is just yes.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> if legal steroids worked, they would be illegal.


^^+1

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

*Edited*

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

Nomenclature/Chemical naming info:

For reference:

etioallocholan = 5a-androst = 'a skeleton' or 'a isomer'

etiocholan = 5b-androst = 'b skeleton' or 'b isomer'

17beta-hydroxy = 17b-ol

estra = 19-norandrost



1-AD (1-androstenedione) 1-androstene-3b,17b-dione or androst-1-ene-3b,17b-dione

1-AD (1-androstenediol) 1-androstene-3b,17b-diol or androst-1-ene-3b,17b-diol

4-AD (4-androstenedione) 4-androstene-3b,17b-dione or androst-4-ene-3b,17b-dione

4-AD (4-androstenediol) 4-androstene-3b,17b-diol or androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

1,4AD (Boldione) 1,4-androstadiene-3b,17b-dione or androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-dione

M1,4AD (Dianadiol) 17a-methyl-1,4-androstadiene-3b,17b-diol or 17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol

19-Tren X (Pro-Dienolone) 19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3b,17b-dione or estra-4,9-diene-3b,17b-dione

Max LMG 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one

Orastan-A (Furazabol THP) 5a-androstano[2,3-c]furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol ether

Orastan-E (Stanozol THP) [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17b-tetrahydropyranol

Halodrol-50 (Turinadiol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol

Promagnon-25 (Methyl-Clostediol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

Propadrol 12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene-17 6-17 dihydroxyetiocholove-3-ol proponate

11-OXO (Adrenosterone) 4-androstene-3,11,17-trione or 11-oxo-androstenedione

Methoxy-TRN 17b-methoxy-trienbolone

Methoxy-TST 17b-methoxy-trienosterone

19-Nor (19-norandrostenediol) 19-nor-4-androsten-3b,17b-diol or 19-norandrost-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

5AA (5-alpha-androstanediol) 5a-androstane-3b,17b-diol

M5AA (Mestanolone) 17a-methyl-5a-androstanediol

3-Alpha (3-alpha-androstanediol) 5a-androstane-3alpha,17b-diol

M1T (Methyl 1-Test aka 17aa-1-testosterone ) 17a-methyl-1-androstene-3-one-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-5a-androst-1-ene-3-one-17b-ol

Superdrol (Methyldrostanolone) 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol or 2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol

Pheraplex (Madol or DMT) 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-5a-androst-2-ene-17b-ol

Ergomax LMG (Ergo Matrix) 17a-methyl-delta-2-etioallocholane

Epithio (Havoc or Epistane) 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol or 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-etioallocholan-17b-ol

Methyl-D (Methyl Dienolone) 17a-methyl-19-Norandrosta-4,9(10)-diene-3-one-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-estra-4,9(10)-diene-3-one

M4OHN (Methylhydroxynandrolone) 17a-methyl-4-hydroxy-19-norandrost-4-ene-3-one or 17a-methyl-4-hydroxy-estra-4-ene-3-one

4OHT (hydroxytestosterone) 4-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-one-17b-ol or 4,17-dihydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-one

MDHT (methyl-DHT/mestanolone) 17a-methyl-5a-androstane-3-one

----------

